# Canmax400dei



## mad_cap_1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello all, I recently purchased a Viper 5902 with a Canmax400DEI bypass for a 2006 Trailblazer LT. My problem is that the installation manual that came with it is for a Dodge or Jeep. I have downloaded the manual from Xpresskit.com but it only shows one wire being used from its 20-pin connector. Is this right or should there be more. I have searched and searched several different websites and forums but haven't been able to find the correct installation manual.

Can someone help me out? I have everything else I need to get this thing installed, but I would really like to know that I am installing it correctly seeing how this is about to become my only vehicle.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mad_cap_1 said:


> Hello all, I recently purchased a Viper 5902 with a Canmax400DEI bypass for a 2006 Trailblazer LT. My problem is that the installation manual that came with it is for a Dodge or Jeep. I have downloaded the manual from Xpresskit.com but it only shows one wire being used from its 20-pin connector. Is this right or should there be more. I have searched and searched several different websites and forums but haven't been able to find the correct installation manual.
> 
> Can someone help me out? I have everything else I need to get this thing installed, but I would really like to know that I am installing it correctly seeing how this is about to become my only vehicle.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Does it have a plug that goes directly into the alarm(MOLEX)? Can you link me to the original source so I can take a look? OK I googled it you can use it on many cars as the firm ware will change not the module according to what car you use it on. What wire does it show to hook up? It should plug right in to the main module so it will not need the other wires as some older units did. You may need a bit writer or have the place flash it for you before purchase. I'm sure you can call them to with any questions....

the instructions for install are here on this page you just need to find witch version number it is I THINK IT SAID GM 1(BUT DO YOUR HOME WORK FIRST).
http://www.xpresskit.com/Documents.aspx?productid=81


----------



## mad_cap_1 (Mar 3, 2009)

I found the install manual for the module, http://www.xpresskit.com/Documents.aspx?productid=82 I have the 400dei. It just seems like connecting just the one wire from the canmax to the ODBII isn't enough. Is this because it plugs directly into the 5902 itself? Also you are correct, I did need GM1, and I did have to re-flash. I will take pictures of the 5902 with canmax400dei installed and the 20 pin connector and upload them as soon as I can find my camera.


----------



## mad_cap_1 (Mar 3, 2009)

here is the green wire shown in the installation manual and the canmax400dei installed in the viper unit.


----------



## mad_cap_1 (Mar 3, 2009)

here is the separate units and there connection points. I have a feeling I am way over-thinking this. It just seems too easy to just use the one wire.:4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mad_cap_1 said:


> I found the install manual for the module, http://www.xpresskit.com/Documents.aspx?productid=82 I have the 400dei. It just seems like connecting just the one wire from the canmax to the ODBII isn't enough. Is this because it plugs directly into the 5902 itself? Also you are correct, I did need GM1, and I did have to re-flash. I will take pictures of the 5902 with canmax400dei installed and the 20 pin connector and upload them as soon as I can find my camera.


Yes it should plug in to the main unit, the instruction read like this
step 1


> Make all connections
> as per wiring
> schematics either
> W2W or D2D


 Here I would assume by D2D they mean data-bus to data-bus(if it plugs in and there is a red wire indicating power, black wire indicating ground than yeah) IF AT THIS POINT YOUR STILL NOT SURE CALL THEM UP i suggest calling them anyway.
Step 2


> Connect the 20 pin
> harness to the module.


Step 3


> Make sure both jumpers on
> Responder are in the
> horizontal position to Operate.


Step 4


> Connect the
> system to the
> vehicle according
> to instructions.


Step 5


> If connected in D2D
> Connect
> 4 PIN D2D
> harness.


 Assuming it is a D2D if not than you will use the other part of step 5.

Step 6 See module programing(see page 5)

Step 7


> Green LED will turn ON 3
> seconds, and then turn OFF


 I think they mean IF the unit is hooked up correctly......


----------



## mad_cap_1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for your quick response. I will be installing it either Friday or Saturday and will post pics and how the install goes.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mad_cap_1 said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I will be installing it either Friday or Saturday and will post pics and how the install goes.


 AWESOME !!! 

If you could show some of removing the finish panels(under dash) to better inform others on the how to do it stuff.
Also wire tapping(assuming you use them) and Harnessing of the unit, 
that would make a great present for others HOLIDAYS! 

(HIGHER THE DETAIL THE BETTER!) ray:

ALSO notice that the twenty pin is using five wires(IF IT IS NOT A D2D connection), it has Black, red, blue, green, blue with white. NOT the one wire you originally thought ...... Again any confusion here just call and ask them!


----------



## mad_cap_1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quick update. I have temporarily installed the viper unit and everything but the remote starter is working like it should. I have verified all connections and everything is wired correctly. I have also checked input and output voltage from the viper unit and everything is reading 12v. I can't even get it to start with the key. It will turn over and over until the battery is dead but it will not fire. Any suggestions?


----------



## mad_cap_1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Okay I have removed all of the viper components and put the vehicle back to stock and it still will not start. It still just turns over. 

PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## mad_cap_1 (Mar 3, 2009)

YAY!!! All is well now. Battery just didn't have enough juice. Charged it up, and started right away. Connected all of the viper wires the same way I had them before and it worked first time. I am just really glad it was something simple.

Thanks for all of the help. Now tomorrow I get to do it all over again
But just to cut all wires to length and mount the brain and siren.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Feels great when a plan comes together, doesn't it??

Thanks for the updates on your progress!! You stuck with the issue to the end, and you deserve a round of applause. Many people may benefit from your posts.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

So if you put everything in except the bypass module(insert the key in the ignition) than remote start the car, you will know if you have done it correctly. Than its just a matter of a couple connections for the bypass module and yer done! :wave:


----------

